# Meet Freddy our Hog Dog



## Rnelson (Jan 28, 2014)

Last week Freddy had his first two kills on Jumbo size hogs. For the last two years we have been hunting and he has experienced some smaller pigs. After last week he has 8 captures with his first trail and capture. He isn't a natural hunter because he has a driven instinct to stay next to us instead of going on his own to hunt. He is a great gun dog and I cant wait for our next fire fight...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Is he baying or catching?


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

This is the first Shepherd I have seen as a hog dog. Congrats. What caliber? 6.8?


----------



## Rnelson (Jan 28, 2014)

Catching... He doesn't bark much so when he has one its the pig letting us know the location. That rifle is 7.62x39 AR. My rifle is a Ak SBR.. Just waiting a couple more weeks for a AAC suppressor and I am sure Freddy cant wait either. I am sure its really loud for him when we are shooting.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you use other dogs as well? There are reasons why it's unusual for a GSD to be used in hog hunting.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

That's awesome! I didn't think he did that. I know it's ok for dogs to eat supermarket pigs, but can they eat wild pigs?


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

I know a guy that uses a border Collie too catch hogs! Here is mine!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Bill - now THAT looks like a catch dog!!!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Lilie said:


> Bill - now THAT looks like a catch dog!!!


Haha thanks " I haven't seen anything if he caught he couldn't hold! He can crush a cow leg! Bill


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

bill said:


> Haha thanks " I haven't seen anything if he caught he couldn't hold! He can crush a cow leg! Bill


I don't think I'd send in anything less to 'catch'. Bay dogs are a bit different, IMO. I'm too weak nerved to use my Lacy as a bay dog. Therefore, I use him stricktly for tracking wounded game. I do work him in the hog pen to reinforce commands with distractions (in the field while tracking).


----------



## Wildrat (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice rifle! Here is my AK I built from parts:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

